# Doxford add.



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

"MOTOR SHIP" Nov.1967


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

I have the "Motor Ship" for Dec.1976. The front cover advert for the Doxford "J" range. Up to 25,000 B.H.P.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

My mistake that should read Dec. 1967.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Bill Morrison said:


> My mistake that should read Dec. 1967.


Well done Bill you managed to get it to go Astern.They arejust about to put a duel carrage way though the engine works/yardafter turning the test bay shed into a climbing wall(Iwonder were they jot that idea from?)(Cloud)


----------

